# training livery Sussex especially hacking - recommendations



## dorito (10 April 2013)

Can anyone recommend (pm me if you prefer) a training livery in Sussex where the training can include the horse being hacked out and acclimatised to livestock, tractors, quads etc? and any idea of prices?

Thinking more 'real-life' hacking than just riding on private land.
Also any to avoid, please pm me.

many thanks


----------



## dornrose (10 April 2013)

Not Sussex but is close in Surrey, I sent my horse to Upper house Farm near Godalming speak to Andy.

Andy brought my horse back into work after having a foal, she was hacked out alone and in company both with me riding and with Andy, they have a tractor and quad on site and chickens etc so they get used to seeing loads of stuff 'at home' and best of all Andy got my horse doing what I wanted to do and got me riding her there which gave me a really good restart with her.


----------



## dorito (10 April 2013)

thanks dornrose, that's the type of thing I am thinking of, where also I can get a bit of supervised assistance.
 But cow training is essential for me, as many of my local bridleways run alongside or through fields of the blooming things


----------



## forumuser123 (10 April 2013)

I would recommend Shellie Beattie in Mayfield 07955 043353


----------



## paddy (10 April 2013)

Hi Dorito - I'm 'Mrs Andy' from Upper House Farm Stables, v kindly recommended by Dornrose below (thank you!).  We have cows and pigs of our own on site, plus carriage driving, and the odd chicken appearing in the manege, so our horses become acclimatised to most things.  There's lots of hacking off site and things for them to see too.  Feel free to give Andy a call - 01483 208 126.


----------



## sherbet (10 April 2013)

One livery space newly available at Downgate Farm! Are you looking for a base for your horse for the competition season? Or a professional 5* livery yard? Benefit from experienced staff and on-site BE Accredited trainer. Brilliant facilities - 60m x 25m outdoor school, lunge pen, surfaced trot/canter track and brilliant off-road hacking. Long or short-term livery considered. Packages tailored to the individual. Please call or email for more info: 07860 289233 / cindyllew@hotmail.como

Lovely lady, brilliant facilities , yard very calm just outside heathfield


----------



## dorito (11 April 2013)

thanks all, very helpful.


----------

